# ipc in va.



## express (Nov 22, 2008)

I recently started to get work in the Richmond and fredericksburg and Louisa area and are confused about some water heater codes.
It appears that replacement of water heaters require a pan with piping to a drain or to the outside.
expansion tanks only seem to be required if the system has a PRV or a duel check valve installed on the system.

Am I understanding the code correctly?

I seem to get a lot of opinions from local plumbers but not facts.
Thanks in advance Steve


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

express said:


> I recently started to get work in the Richmond and fredericksburg and Louisa area and are confused about some water heater codes.
> It appears that replacement of water heaters require a pan with piping to a drain or to the outside.
> expansion tanks only seem to be required if the system has a PRV or a duel check valve installed on the system.
> 
> ...


That is exactly how I interpret it, and what I've been told by our inspectors. I'm on the western end of the state though.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

I get the same thing in the northern area .

Pan yes . Exp tank ,,, some ,not all .

sorry


----------



## Keefer w (Jan 26, 2012)

It's county by county. Loudon requires exp tank and pans. Fairfax doesn't yet. Prince William requires hammer arrestors on washer boxes. Fairfax makes you use copper j hooks on csst. Etc. etc.


----------



## phishfood (Nov 18, 2012)

And I thought FL counties/municipalities had issues with being consistent.


----------



## SlowDrains (Mar 25, 2013)

Maryland is just as bad every county is like a completely different code


----------



## UN1TED-WE-PLUMB (Oct 3, 2012)

In stafford/Fredericksburg

Expansion tanks required.. Most are a closed system. 

Pan drains need to be rated for potable water.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

express said:


> I recently started to get work in the Richmond and fredericksburg and Louisa area and are confused about some water heater codes.
> It appears that replacement of water heaters require a pan with piping to a drain or to the outside.
> expansion tanks only seem to be required if the system has a PRV or a duel check valve installed on the system.
> 
> ...


You got it right.


----------



## JDGA80 (Dec 9, 2012)

Heres your code
https://www2.iccsafe.org/states/Virginia/Plumbing/Plumbing_Frameset.html


----------

